# Need suggestions for B&W sketches of orchids



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,
I've recently started taking drawing classes and I have been asked to come prepared with several b&w botanical sketches of orchids for class next week.
I did a quick search of the university library and came up empty -all in colour. Does anyone have a suggestion for a website with a few b&w drawings? 

Thanks muchly!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2012)

Slippertalk.


----------



## Clark (Nov 29, 2012)

google
images
type- orchid drawings black white


----------



## gonewild (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.asba-art.org/article/botanica-collected-orchid-illustrations-harvard


----------



## gonewild (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.guenther-blaich.de/weblibr.htm


----------



## gonewild (Nov 29, 2012)

I have 3 old books "Orchids of Peru" that have a lot of drawings and these books can now be found as ebooks of pdf's online. Here is a start....
http://archive.org/stream/orchidsofperu302schw#page/n9/mode/2up


----------



## fibre (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the graet links, Lance!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks all! 

Why is everyone on slipper talk so awesome?!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 30, 2012)

Major collective of brain power.


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Why is everyone on slipper talk so awesome?!



Because were Pouch people


----------

